# Anfänger braucht Tipps !!! Balance ....



## hurb2135 (6. Januar 2014)

Habe Angefangen Balance zu trainieren aber ich kann einfach die Balance nicht halten , whellie auf dem Hinterrad hingegen klappt ganzt gut (ca 4 meter ) .

Was kann ich den für den Anfang Trainieren ???


LG Fabiii


----------



## Bergschwein (6. Januar 2014)

Ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren so etwas ähnliches gebaut:





(Quelle: http://biancahertlein.files.wordpress.com/2012/09/balance-board.jpg)

Stichwort: Balance Board. Das trainiert dein Gleichgewicht und genau die (Tiefen-)Muskulatur, die du brauchst um selbiges halten zu können. Ich bin immer noch 3-mal die Woche ne halbe Stunde drauf. Du kannst darauf irgendwann auch schön Kniebeugen und so Späße machen.

Ansonsten sollte man einfach hauptsächlich auf dem Bike selbst üben. Da wird es die Zeit bei entsprechend häufigem Training bringen. Alles andere ist nur unterstützend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Januar 2014)

Sinnvoll ist es beim Balance Training mit abgestütztem VR zu üben und im Freien leicht bergauf. Hier hat Bam Hill mich gefilmt beim Tipps geben, sind bestimmt Inspirationen für Dich dabei


----------



## sp00n82 (6. Januar 2014)

An einer Steigung übt sichs wirklich am Leichtesten. Ich hab das anfangs an so einer Rollstuhlrampe zu einer Sporthalle gemacht, hat super funktioniert.
Da kann man dann mit dem Pedal mehr oder weniger Druck ausüben, und etwas vor bzw. rückwärts rollen, um die Pedale wieder in die richtige Position zu bringen.

Dafür klappts mit dem Wheelie nicht so gut bisher bei mir.


----------



## hurb2135 (6. Januar 2014)

Super vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps ich werd mir gleich so ein Balance Board mal bauen und das Video ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## SofusCorn (14. Januar 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> An einer Steigung übt sichs wirklich am Leichtesten. Ich hab das anfangs an so einer Rollstuhlrampe zu einer Sporthalle gemacht, hat super funktioniert.



Jap, bloß nicht in der Ebene Trackstand erlernen. Ich hab 3 Wochen nicht mal annähernd einen Trackstand hinbekommen an subjektiv großen Steigungen. Habs schon aus Verzweifelung auf zu viel Spiel im Freilauf und falsche Gangwahl geschoben, bis ich es dann endlich mal an ner richtigen Steigung ausprobiert habe. Auf Anhieb klappte die erste Sekunde Trackstand und innerhalb einer Woche die ersten 30-60 Sekunden.

Man muss dazu sagen, dass man immer nur das übt, was man gerade macht. Ich kann jetzt an ner Steigung recht akzeptabel den Trackstand, manchmal klappts auch in der Ebene für eine kurze Zeit, wobei mir dafür die "rückwärts fahr" technik/impuls eigentlich fehlt. Im Gegensatz dazu, einfach gerade mitm Vorderrad vor ein Hindernis fahren und Gleichgewicht halten scheitert quasi sofort bei mir. Ich habs auch nie geübt. Sprich das Gleichgewicht so halten ist wieder ne andere Baustelle.


----------



## timtim (15. Januar 2014)

Auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen ,Vielfältigkeit kann hilfreich sein und führt im besten Fall zu schnelleren Erfolgen....


----------



## sp00n82 (15. Januar 2014)

timtim schrieb:


> Auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen ,Vielfältigkeit kann hilfreich sein und führt im besten Fall zu schnelleren Erfolgen....


Das sieht aber auch nach großen Aua-Möglichkeiten aus, gerade am Anfang.


----------



## SofusCorn (15. Januar 2014)

timtim schrieb:


> Auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen ,Vielfältigkeit kann hilfreich sein und führt im besten Fall zu schnelleren Erfolgen....



Das hatt ich früher auch mal gemacht . Ist einfacher als es aussieht. Muss mal schauen, ob ich das immer noch kann.
Was ich mit meinem Post sagen wollte: Wenn z.B. das Ziel ist, den Trackstand zu lernen, sollte man den Trackstand üben. Dadurch macht man mit Abstand die schnellsten Fortschritte.
Solche Übungen, die nicht auf dem Rad stattfinden sind ganz nützlich, aber das ist nicht immer zwangsläufig was man eigentlich sucht. Wenn man auf einer Linie (Bordstein whatever) lang fahren will, lernt man das am schnellsten, indem man es einfach macht, aber nicht indem man auf einem Bein mit geschlossenen Augen im Wohnzimmer rumsteht.


----------



## timtim (15. Januar 2014)

Da hast du sicherlich recht


----------



## Oldie-Paul (19. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Wenn man auf einer Linie (Bordstein whatever) lang fahren will, lernt man das am schnellsten, indem man es einfach macht, aber nicht indem man auf einem Bein mit geschlossenen Augen im Wohnzimmer rumsteht.


Das kann ich unterschreiben. Und Tempo stabilisiert dabei.







Trackstand habe ich übrigens im Sitzen in der Ebene gelernt, wenn ich auf meinen Hund gewartet habe, der irgendwo herumgeschnuffelt hat. Man muss nur Gelegenheit und Motivation zum Üben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (19. Januar 2014)

Und wenn man Bordsteine, Mauern, Baumstämme etc. wählt, die eine geringe Höhe aufweisen, ist das Risiko auch sehr gering. Ich schaue stets nach geeigneten Spots dafür


----------



## SofusCorn (19. Januar 2014)

Was du alles filmst


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Januar 2014)

Meine (erprobten und erfolgreiche) Tips: neben Wackelbrett (wie oben beschrieben) morgens und abends beim Zähne putzen auf einem Bein stehen. Wenn das nach ein paar Tagen 'zu einfach' wird das Gleiche mit geschlossenen Augen. Ab und an ein paar Liegestützen schaden nicht und stärken die für Deine Aktion nötige Rumpfmuskulatur.

Auf dem Bike: Bremse halten, Pedale waagerecht, Druck auf's vordere Pedal, Blick nach oben und weit schauen. 

Viel Erfolg! 

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Auf dem Bike: Bremse halten, Pedale waagerecht, Druck auf's vordere Pedal, Blick nach oben und weit schauen.



Bremse halten kann am Anfang hilfreich sein, aber nach und nach würde ich dazu über gehen ohne die Bremsen zu balancieren und dabei mit Pedal-Be- und Entlastung das Bike vor und zurück zu pendeln. Die Last vom Lenker nehmen und sehr entspannt und aufrecht stehen. Nachher sind auch solche Spielereien möglich:


----------



## SofusCorn (30. Januar 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Auf dem Bike: Bremse halten, Pedale waagerecht, Druck auf's vordere Pedal, Blick nach oben und weit schauen.



Blockierst du die Bremsen komplett und hälst das Gleichgewicht durch Körper nach links/rechts verlagern? Das klappt bei mir noch keine 2 Sekunden.

Beim regulären Trackstand fand ichs am Anfang einfacher den Blick irgendwo 1-3 meter vor sich zu richten. Blick nach oben und weit schauen erforderte, fand ich, nochmal ganz schön übung. Genauso wie in eine andere Richtung schauen. Das momentan so mein Stand.


----------



## mcbretty (30. Januar 2014)

ich übe auch fast täglich den trackstand, dabei lasse ich NUR die HRbremse schleifen so ich druck nehmen oder geben kann. mittlerweile trainiere ich auch mit dem schwachen fuss nach vorn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Januar 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Blockierst du die Bremsen komplett und hälst das Gleichgewicht durch Körper nach links/rechts verlagern? ...



Komplett zu. Sonst rollt ja das Bike wenn Du Druck auf's vordere Pedal gibst. 

Aber fang' erstmal mit Zähneputzen an. Wird sich nach ein paar Tagen schon was ändern... 

Je weiter der Blick desto mehr Ruhe kommt in die Balance.

Viel Erfolg!

Ammerseegrüße,
Robert


----------



## SofusCorn (30. Januar 2014)

zähne sind weiß. Ne im Ernst, ich hab das auch mal probiert. Speziell mit Augen zu ists interessant, wenn man dann alle 30s Bein wechselt. Da merkt man, wie krass man bei der Balance sich eigentlich auf die Augen verlässt. Dazu gabs auch irgendwo nen Video im Netz, wo ein paar Übungen gezeigt wurden. Aber für die Art wie ich den Trackstand geübt hab mit vor- und zurückfahren, hats irgendwie nichts gebracht.
Wenn du jetzt aber die Bremsen komplett blockierst, okay, das ist natürlich ne ganz andere Kunst und ähnelt dem aufm Bein ausbalancieren mehr, weil man da ja ähnlich balancieren muss. Das ist für mich eher das ganz ferne Ziel des "ultimativen" Trackstands.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (30. Januar 2014)

TrackSTAND. Da wollen wir ja auch hin. Das funzt mit Bremse zu.
Trackhinundherrollerkunststückchen helfen im Trail nicht weiter...oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Marc B (30. Januar 2014)

Beides hat seine Berechtigung, im Gelände nutzt man das pendeln auch ab und zu (ein Stück zurückrollen um zu drehen) und vor allem ist es eine gute Balance-Übung, die ein Fundament an Gleichgewicht aufbaut, dass einem in vielen Praxis-Situationen helfen wird


----------



## SofusCorn (31. Januar 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> TrackSTAND. Da wollen wir ja auch hin. Das funzt mit Bremse zu.
> Trackhinundherrollerkunststückchen helfen im Trail nicht weiter...oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden?



Da magst du recht haben. Wobei ich einen Trackstand im Wald teilweise leichter finde als auf der Straße, weil es immer irgendwo ne Steigung oder nen Widerstand zum gegenfahren gibt, wodurch das Pendeln an ganz schön vielen Stellen gut funktioniert, wo man das eigentlich garniccht denkt. Klar, optimal wäre natürlich, wenn die Bremsen ganz zu sind. Das wäre auch mein persönliches Ziel, müsste ich aber gezielt und anders üben als den Trackstand, den ich jetzt mache.
Der Ursprung des Begriffs ist aus dem Bahnsport (Track racing). Son Bahnrad hat keine Bremsen und keinen Freilauf aka Fixie. Das heißt damit kann man dann halt theoretisch auch bergab "problemlos" die balance halten durch vor- und zurückfahren. Bremse einfach blockieren ist eher eine Abwandlung des Trackstands, aber nicht das was eigentlich darunter verstanden wird.

edit:Ich werd irgendwann mal ein Fixie in nem Radladen ausprobieren. Reizt mich total zu sehen, wie sich das anfühlt damit nen Trackstand zu machen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (31. Januar 2014)

Wenn Bielefeld nicht so weit Weg wäre, würde ich Dich gern mal zu uns auf die Bahn einladen. 

Beim Trackstand auf der Bahn rollt man auch nicht vor und zurück sondern ganz langsam, nahezu stehend vorwärts. Durch die grosse Entfaltung mit -wie beschrieben- Druck auf dem jeweils vorderen Pedal.
Rückwärtsfahren führt meines Wissens nach zu Disqualifikation

Beim Trackstand im Trail kann man natürlich vor und zurück rollen ohne eine Disqualifikation befürchten zu müssen.

Ich bin jedoch ein grosser Freund von sinnvollen Aktionen und von viel Ruhe im Bike.

Sinnvoll ist nach meiner Erfahrung das man an verzwickten Stellen kurz anhalten kann ohne vom Bike absteigen zu müssen um nach Sondierung der Stelle oder Situation weiter zu rollen.
Die erforderliche Technik dazu ist der erste Schritt und habe ich erklärt.

Wenn Du vor und zurück rollen erlernen willst, sollte Dein Gleichgewichtsinn die o.a. Fahrsituation bereits locker managen können -gemäß dem Grundsatz der Trainingslehre "vom leichten zum schweren - vom bekannten zum unbekannten".

Viel Spaß! Ich geh' jetzt biken... 

Ammerseegrüße, 
Robert


----------



## SofusCorn (31. Januar 2014)

Wir haben hier auch ne Bahn, war ich allerdings noch nie drauf. 
Wie gesagt, mit blockierten Bremsen die Balance halten wäre natürlich optimal. Du wirst allerdings feststellen, dass sämtliche Infos im Internet (hier im Forum, google, youtube) nicht den Trackstand mit blockierten Bremsen beschreiben. Da gehts immer um vor- und zurückrollen. Wenn man das dann richtig drauf hat, siehts halt so aus, als würde man sich eigentlich garnicht mehr bewegen, weil die Rollbewegung so minimal wird.
Ich denke mal das liegt auch daran, dass es schon deutlich schwerer ist, es mit blockierten Bremsen zu lernen. Werde ich aber irgendwan mal in Angriff nehmen, vielleicht. ^^


----------



## Toby88 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich blockiere meist nur die Hinterradbremse dann habe ich mit dem Vorderrad noch genügend Spielraum um auszugleichen , Vorderrad muss natürlich leicht eingeschlagen sein.


----------



## Marc B (26. März 2014)

timtim schrieb:


> Auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen ,Vielfältigkeit kann hilfreich sein und führt im besten Fall zu schnelleren Erfolgen....



Ich mache ja auch Übungen auf einem Ball, aber das hier ist der Hammer:


----------



## bonzoo (29. März 2014)

Kniebeugen auf einem Wackelbrett kommen auch gut 

Ich denke, dass es für den Anfang nicht so wichtig ist, ob man den Trackstand mit offener & angezogener Bremse trainiert. Bei mir merke ich, dass ich variieren muss. D.h. mal mit leichter Steigung üben, dann leichtes Gefälle suchen... dann das Ganze auf der Strasse oder im Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -LUTZ- (1. April 2014)

Habe den Trackstand im Türrahmen bei mir zu Hause geübt. Wenn man mit dem Bike seitlich weggekippt > einfach mit den Ellenbogen am Türrahmen abfangen und wieder aufrichten. Man kann sich zuerst mal auch einfach nur auf den Sattel setzen und versuchen die Balance zu halten.
Wie allgemein bekannt ist, braucht das Hirn rund 1000 Versuche, bis es Bewegungsabläufe einigermaßen verinnerlicht. 
Wenn Du es schaffst im Türrahmen bei parallel ausgerichteten Reifen einige Sekunden zu balancieren, dann ist schon mal ein guter Grundstein gelegt auf den man dann weiter aufbauen kann. 
Wichtig ist: Nicht aufgeben! Es nervt tierisch nach hunderten Fehlversuchen noch immer keinen Fortschritt erkennen zu können. Aber genau da liegt der Knackpunkt ! Man muss weitermachen und vor Augen haben, dass man es irgendwann perfekt können wird.


----------



## sp00n82 (1. April 2014)

Parallel ausgerichtete Reifen sind aber aber schon der verschärfte Modus. Mit eingeschlagenem Lenker ist das viel leichter zu bewerkstelligen.


----------



## martinos (1. April 2014)

hurb2135 schrieb:


> Habe Angefangen Balance zu trainieren aber ich kann einfach die Balance nicht halten , whellie auf dem Hinterrad hingegen klappt ganzt gut (ca 4 meter ) .
> 
> Was kann ich den für den Anfang Trainieren ???



Probier mal ne Slackline aus - netter Zeitvertreib beim Baden oder sonstwo und super für die allgemeine Balance


----------



## SofusCorn (1. April 2014)

Ich hab mir jetzt doch ein Balanceboard selbst gebastelt (Regalbrett + Rolle aus Pappe) und benutze es jetzt abends beim Nachrichten schauen. Nach 1-3 Tagen hört das panische Gekippel auf. Nach 1-2 Wochen hält man schon die Hälfte der Nachrichtensendung durch. Man macht damit echt schnell Fortschritte. Ich habe auch das Gefühl, dass mein Trackstand in der Ebene leicht besser geworden ist.
Ich ziehe also meine anfängliche Kritik zurück. Für Leute, die wie ich, in den letzten Monaten zu faul waren sowas aufm Rad zu üben, ist so ein at-home-training ganz bequem. 
Jetzt muss ich mir nur eine einfache Möglichkeit überlegen bei Bedarf die Rolle auch mal zu fixieren, ohne gleich einen Nagel durchzuhauen.


----------



## bonzoo (9. April 2014)

So langsam wird es besser mit dem Trackstand  Ich hatte bisher immer das Problem, dass mein starker Fuss das Pedal auf 6 Uhr gedrückt hat und der andere Fuss folglich auf 9 Uhr gewandert ist... Heute hat es schon besser geklappt. Ich habe zwischendurch immer wieder das Balancieren mit dem Vorderrad gegen ein Hindernis geübt und bilde mir ein, dass mein Trackstand dadurch besser geworden ist.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (9. April 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> ..., dass mein starker Fuss das Pedal auf 6 Uhr gedrückt hat und der andere Fuss folglich auf 9 Uhr gewandert ist...


Was meinst du damit? drei und neun, sechs und zwölf, das gehört zusammen. Sechs und neun geht mit 180° Pedalen nicht.


> Heute hat es schon besser geklappt. Ich habe zwischendurch immer wieder das Balancieren mit dem Vorderrad gegen ein Hindernis geübt und bilde mir ein, dass mein Trackstand dadurch besser geworden ist.


Das mit dem Hindernis finde ich nicht so förderlich. Mir hat es geholfen, einen Punkt zwei bis drei Meter vor mir zu fixieren. Ansonsten einfach auf jeder Fahrt mindestens 10x Trackstand üben, in der Ebene mit Bremse (nur Hinterrad), in der Steigung frei.
Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich im Trackstand immer mehr entspannen kann (und damit länger stehen), wenn ich die Beine immer weiter strecke. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## sp00n82 (9. April 2014)

Was genau meinst du mit Strecken?
Am Leichtesten find ich es, wenn ich den Fuß etwas unterhalb der Horizontalen halten (also vielleicht sowas wie 4-5 Uhr anstatt 3) und damit dann etwas Druck ausüben kann. Der Fuß rutscht dann natürlich tendenziell immer weiter runter gen 6 Uhr (ich denke, so meint es @bonzoo auch).
Bei einer Steigung kann man leicht korrigieren, indem man nach hinten rollt, nur in der Ebene geht das relativ schlecht, da muss ich dann per Freilauf die Fußposition korrigieren.

Das mit dem Hindernis hab ich nur ganz am Anfang gemacht. Am meisten geholfen hatte mir dann aber wirklich eine Steigung (flache Rollstuhlrampe).


----------



## SofusCorn (10. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Mir hat es geholfen, einen Punkt zwei bis drei Meter vor mir zu fixieren. Ansonsten einfach auf jeder Fahrt mindestens 10x Trackstand üben, in der Ebene mit Bremse (nur Hinterrad), in der Steigung frei.
> Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich im Trackstand immer mehr entspannen kann (und damit länger stehen), wenn ich die Beine immer weiter strecke. Wie sieht das bei euch aus?



Ich hab recht früh automatisch einen punkt 2-3 m vor mir angepeilt. So gehts bei mir auch am besten. Es dauerte aber eine ganze Weile bis ich in die Ferne gucken bzw. hoch gucken konnte. Bisher geht nur gerade aus und in die Einschlagrichtung des Lenkers gut (also links oder rechts). Nach Hinten geht noch überhaupt nicht.
An Steigungen mache ich auch ohne Bremse. In der Ebene benutze ich nur die Vorderrad-Bremse, weil ich anfangs dachte, dass macht am meisten Sinn. Allerdings spielts eigentlich keine Rolle. Es geht mit beiden Bremsen gleich gut.
Mit komplett ausgestreckten Beinen ist es bei mir auch am entspanntesten. An ner Steigung wird es bei mir generell schnell anstrengend, weil die Last dann hauptsächlich auf meinem vorderen Fuß ist.



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Strecken?
> Am Leichtesten find ich es, wenn ich den Fuß etwas unterhalb der Horizontalen halten (also vielleicht sowas wie 4-5 Uhr anstatt 3) und damit dann etwas Druck ausüben kann. Der Fuß rutscht dann natürlich tendenziell immer weiter runter gen 6 Uhr (ich denke, so meint es .


Bei mir gehts am besten, wenn der vordere Fuß etwas höher ist als waagerecht. In der Ebene hab ich dann auch mehr Gewicht auf dem Lenker, weil der sich sonst zu leicht dreht (Sand auf Asphalt ist eine Katastrophe). Gewicht nur auf den Pedalen kriege ich nur problemlos an einer Steigung hin.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (10. April 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit Strecken?


Die Knie sind dann fast(!) durchgedrückt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (10. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Die Knie sind dann fast(!) durchgedrückt.


Dann dito. Wobei bei mir der Führungsfuß (das "Führungsbein"...) eigentlich auch ganz durchgedrückt sein kann.
Und ich muss meine Aussage von oben auch korrigieren, hab heute mal drauf geachtet, es ging tatsächlich einfacher, wenn der Führungsfuß nicht ganz in der Horizontalen, also etwas höher war. Und eben nicht weiter unten. Da rutsche ich in der Ebene immer nur automatisch hin beim Korrigieren.

Mit Vorderbremse austarieren finde ich übrigens schwerer. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich bevorzugt nach links einschlage, und dann der Winkel ziemlich blöd ist für die Vorderbremse. Außerdem finde ich die Vorderbremse etwas instabiler, wenn der Lenker eingeschlagen ist, es "ruckelt" mehr.


----------



## Sandra29 (26. April 2014)

Ich übe es auch und mit nem Druckpunkt also vorderrad an Wand klappt es auch super nur ohne wand noch nicht so.Übe aber weiter


----------



## bonzoo (26. April 2014)

Bleib dran! Im nächsten Schritt dann gegen einen leichten Anstieg üben. Die Kette auf Zug halten, damit du leicht nach vorne und hinten rollen kannst.


----------



## SofusCorn (26. April 2014)

Oder direkt bei ner starken Steigung.  Das hat bei mir den Durchbruch gebracht als ich an flachen fast verzweifelt bin.


----------



## Sandra29 (26. April 2014)

Also dürfen die räder schon leicht nach vorne und hinten rollen,dachte immer das rad muss komplett still stehen.
Wenn ich den jetzt im stehen übe dann darf der Lenker nach re und li schwenken oder am besten nur z.b.nach li.einschlagen und so bleiben (dabei hab ich die re.Pedale etwas höher als die li.)


----------



## Sandra29 (26. April 2014)

ja hier vorm haus is ne leichte schräge,da werd ich mal üben.Oder bei mir in der Whg geht das allgemein auch ganz gut,lol.Und Vorderradbremse ziehen oder ohne bremsen?Da ging die Meinung hier ja auch stark auseinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SofusCorn (26. April 2014)

Wenn du es schaffst mit blockierten bremsen zu stehen ist das nochmal ne Stufe schwerer als track stand und übt sich auch anders.  Beim klassischen trackstand lässt man das rad unter einem vor und zurück rollen um die balance zu halten. Dabei ist der lenker nur in eine Richtung eingeschlagen. Welche ist egal.


----------



## Trail-Knowledge (26. April 2014)

Sandra29 schrieb:


> ja hier vorm haus is ne leichte schräge,da werd ich mal üben.Oder bei mir in der Whg geht das allgemein auch ganz gut,lol.Und Vorderradbremse ziehen oder ohne bremsen?Da ging die Meinung hier ja auch stark auseinander


Ich empfehle mit gezogenen Bremsen zu üben. Im Gelände befindest du dich meist auf abschüssigem Gelände (z.B. enge Kurve), wo zweifelsfrei immer die Bremsen gezogen sind.


----------



## Sandra29 (26. April 2014)

Werde einfach beides üben  Mal schauen was ich davon am schnellsten kann,hihi


----------



## SofusCorn (26. April 2014)

Wenn du im Netz/youtube danach suchst, verstehen alle unter Trackstand offene Bremsen und Rad unter sich vor- und zurückrollen lassen. Das funktioniert in der Ebene und an Anstiegen, bergab aber nicht. Welcher Fuß vorne ist, ist Geschmackssache. Für welche Lenkerrichtung du dich entscheidest ist auch dir überlassen.
Es gibt welche, die sagen der Lenker muss in dieselbe Richtung zeigen wie der vordere Fuß und welche die sagen es ist genau andersrum. Ich kann allerdings nur empfehlen es in beide Lenkerrichtungen zu üben. Das fühlt sich am Anfang sehr unterschiedlich an, später wenn man es kann merkt man davon aber nichts mehr.  Ich hab das in beide Lenkerrichtungen gelernt, weil ich nicht wusste welche nun die richtige ist, was jetzt im Endeffekt sehr praktisch ist . Wenn man es in beide Richtungen kann, ist man flexibler, weil man ja den Lenker immer Richtung Steigung einschlagen muss. Wenn du auf der Straße fährst ist das z. B. nach links, weil Straßen eher zur Mitte hingewölbt sind. Aufm Bordstein ist es oft umgekehrt.
Die Bremse wird beim Trackstand dann eher als Unterschützung eingesetzt. Zum Beispiel um das Rad für den Trackstand erstmal zum Stillstand zu bringen oder wenn man zu sehr wegrollt in der Ebene (An nem Anstieg braucht man die Bremse gar nicht). Hier ist es auch wieder egal, ob Vorder- oder Hinterradbremse. Ich benutze nur die vordere, weil ich dachte, dass ja da Vorderrad zum Stehen kommen muss, aber im Endeffekt funktioniert das mit der hinteren Bremse genauso gut.
Netter Nebeneffekt: man lernt automatisch extrem langsam fahren ohne absteigen zu müssen.

Was Trail-knowledge angesprochen hat, stimmt aber auch. Wenns bergab geht hilft es eigentlich nur, wenn die Bremsen blockiert sind um auf der Stelle zu balancieren. Diese Art das Gleichgewicht zu halten muss man aber extra lernen (Ich glaube, das können die wenigsten hier im Forum, mich eingeschlossen). Das lernt man nicht automatisch durch den rollenden Trackstand, weil es eine andere Art von Balance halten ist. Beim rollenden Trackstand ist der Körper eigentlich immer an derselben Stelle, nur das Rad wird unter dem Körper hin und her gefahren,  damit es unter dem Körperschwerpunkt bleibt. Bei blockierten Bremsen ist es genau andersrum. Das Rad kippt nach links oder rechts, aber bewegt sich nicht von der Stelle. Das heißt du musst mitm Körper, z.B. den Knien, Ausgleichbewegungen machen aufm Rad, um nicht umzufallen.


----------



## Sandra29 (26. April 2014)

Hab es gerade bei angezogenen Bremsen im stand geschafft aber nur vielleicht ca 4sec.Im stehen ohne bremsen kann ich mir irgendwie noch gar nicht vorstelln dann fährt man doch immer weiter ein stückchen nach vorne


----------



## SofusCorn (26. April 2014)

Jup, deswegen am besten an einem stärkeren Anstieg üben, damit man von alleine zurückrollt, wenn man den Druck vom vorderen Pedal nimmt.

Meine Papprolle vom Balanceboard ist eingedellt. Jetzt kann ich es mit fester Rolle üben. Funktioniert fürs erste schonmal gar nicht.


----------



## Sandra29 (26. April 2014)

Hihi,klappt immer besser.Hab gerade schon 10sec.geschafft.Wenn das rad links eingeschlagen is is alles gut aber wehe ich kippe nach re dann krieg ich es irgendwie nicht richtig ausbalanciert aber es wird


----------



## SofusCorn (26. April 2014)

Das finde ich auch so schön am Trackstand. Man macht eigentlich immer Fortschritte. Langsam aber stetig. Und man kann sich nicht verletzen


----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. April 2014)

Sandra29 schrieb:


> ja hier vorm haus is ne leichte schräge,da werd ich mal üben.Oder bei mir in der Whg geht das allgemein auch ganz gut,lol.Und Vorderradbremse ziehen oder ohne bremsen?Da ging die Meinung hier ja auch stark auseinander





Sandra29 schrieb:


> Also dürfen die räder schon leicht nach vorne und hinten rollen,dachte immer das rad muss komplett still stehen.
> Wenn ich den jetzt im stehen übe dann darf der Lenker nach re und li schwenken oder am besten nur z.b.nach li.einschlagen und so bleiben (dabei hab ich die re.Pedale etwas höher als die li.)


Natürlich dürfen die Räder vor und zurück rollen. Wer will es dir verbieten?
Das stundenlange Stehen stammt ja aus dem Bahnradsport. Dort durfte das Rad nicht zurück rollen, sonst war der Fahrer disqualifiziert.
Der Trackstand auf dem Trail hat ja eine andere Funktion. Auf welcher Seite Lenker und Fuß zeigen, ist dabei eher dem Zufall geschuldet. Ein guter Fußballer ist beidfüßig und ein guter Biker?
Wegen einer roten Ampel oder einer geschlossenen Schranke lerne ich keinen Trackstand.
Man kann ihn auch in der falschen Reihenfolge lernen. Erst im Sitzen mit Bremse, dann im Stehen mit Bremse und schließlich an der Steigung ohne Bremse. Es war ein Aha-Erlebnis zu erfahren, wie einfach letzteres ist.


----------



## Sandra29 (27. April 2014)

Ja ich lerne den jetzt auch nicht für die rote Ampel,lol sondern damit ich mich im Gelånde besser bewegen kann,ich finde es hat auch einiges mit Balance halten zutun.Zum beispiel wenn man jetzt springt dann mußt du ja auch auf das Gleichgewicht achten.Ich möchte halt allgemein ein besseres Gefühl für mein bike bekommen.
Heute mache ich beim dh kurs mit und da lernt man dann auch nochmal richtiges bremsen,steile kurven fahren und richtiges springen.Bin gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (27. April 2014)

Hm. Allerdings benutze ich ehrlich gesagt den Trackstand aber am häufigsten bei roten Ampeln, oder wenn beim Trail bergauf fahren jemand vor mir kurz vom Rad absteigt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (27. April 2014)

Sandra29 schrieb:


> Hihi,klappt immer besser.Hab gerade schon 10sec.geschafft.Wenn das rad links eingeschlagen is is alles gut aber wehe ich kippe nach re dann krieg ich es irgendwie nicht richtig ausbalanciert aber es wird



Vermutlich schaust' zu knapp vor's Rad. Such Dir einen Punkt im Gelände und schau weiter weg.


----------



## Oldie-Paul (27. April 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> ..Trackstand aber am häufigsten ..., ... wenn beim Trail bergauf fahren jemand vor mir kurz vom Rad absteigt.


Genau dafür ist er wichtig. Wieder aufzusteigen kann ganz schön ärgerlich sein. Aber auch bergab beim Stau vor einer Problemstelle kann es ganz hilfreich sein zu stehen und zu sehen.


----------



## sp00n82 (27. April 2014)

Oldie-Paul schrieb:


> Genau dafür ist er wichtig. Wieder aufzusteigen kann ganz schön ärgerlich sein. Aber auch bergab beim Stau vor einer Problemstelle kann es ganz hilfreich sein zu stehen und zu sehen.


Wobei ich bergab bei sowas eigentlich auch immer den Fuß auf den Boden nehme, sofern möglich.
Und wenn ich vor einer kniffligen Stelle bergab länger im Trackstand stehen müsste, dann ist die Entscheidung unterbewusst eigentlich schon gefallen -> absteigen und schieben. Kurz nach der Linie gucken und dann fahren ok, aber wenns länger dauert, dann stimmt das Gefühl von vornherein nicht so wirklich.

Und bergab zur Vorbereitung für anspruchsvollere Sachen (Hinterrad versetzen, Vorderrad versetzen, Drop Vorbereitung,  etc) fehlt noch die entsprechende Technik. 


A propos Vorderrad versetzen. In letzter Zeit versuche ich genau das, im Trackstand (in der Ebene) mein Vorderrad zur Seite zu hopsen. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt relativ schwer. Der Trackstand davor und danach ist nicht das Problem, aber ich krieg das Rad einfach nicht wirklich hoch bzw. weit zur Seite.


----------



## Marc B (28. April 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> (...)
> A propos Vorderrad versetzen. In letzter Zeit versuche ich genau das, im Trackstand (in der Ebene) mein Vorderrad zur Seite zu hopsen. Finde ich ehrlich gesagt relativ schwer. Der Trackstand davor und danach ist nicht das Problem, aber ich krieg das Rad einfach nicht wirklich hoch bzw. weit zur Seite.



Nutzt Du dabei denn die Anreiss-Technik (aus den Armen reissen) oder arbeitest Du auch mit der Dynamik der "tief und dann hoch gehens" ?


----------



## sp00n82 (28. April 2014)

Hm, beim Trackstand reiße ich dann ehrlich gesagt eher mit den Armen. Muss das mal dort auch mit Gewichtsverlagerung probieren, allerdings fürchte ich, dass dann wieder die Balance ein Thema wird.


----------



## Marc B (29. April 2014)

Ich finde dieses Video zeigt sehr stark, wie wichtig das Balance-Training ist für die Praxis:


----------



## Oldie-Paul (29. April 2014)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich finde dieses Video zeigt sehr stark, wie wichtig das Balance-Training ist für die Praxis:


Der fährt ja Versetzen mit Hüftimpuls - alles ganz falsch!


----------

